# If I had $3500 to spend



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2012)

I would spend it on this.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 1, 2012)

That doesn't look like any burl I've seen... And it doesn't look like a knife or a TW-90, either...


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 1, 2012)

That's just pure hot.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 1, 2012)

that is one of the nicest I have ever seen! I would damn near split it with ya!


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a mammoth ivory tusk.
The blue stuff is the most valuable.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks cool! What is it!? Some type of fossilized tusk?

--edit --
Ah, answered before I could even post! You're good! 
I haven't ever seen anything like that, all of the mammoth tusk I've seen only had little streaks and veins of that kind of color in it. 


How many handle blocks could you get out of a piece like that? 
I would sure pre-order one from you (and bet you that I'm not alone). 
How many pre-orders @ what price would you need? 

Although it is kinda sad to think about cutting something like that up. ..


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2012)

My guess is that Randy will own this by the end of the day.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2012)

The guy who has it is not actively trying to sell it.
He is a knifemaker I have known for a while.
When I asked, he said maybe $3500.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2012)

My guess is Randy will own this by the end of the day.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 1, 2012)

How many scales / blocks and ferrules could you get out of a chunk like that?


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

Man that looks REALLY nice!! 

Lets do a group buy!! Have him send it to me, and Ill cut it up!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> My guess is Randy will own this by the end of the day.




Johnny, Thats just to FUNNY!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 1, 2012)

lus1::idea2:


HHH Knives said:


> Man that looks REALLY nice!!
> 
> Lets do a group buy!! Have him send it to me, and Ill cut it up!


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> How many scales / blocks and ferrules could you get out of a chunk like that?



I have never cut up a tusk before but I am guessing at least a couple dozen sets of scales and lots of leftover chunks for other stuff.
I am just dreaming though. I would probably be afraid to cut it. It is just one of the best blue tusks I have seen.


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 1, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> I have never cut up a tusk before but I am guessing at least a couple dozen sets of scales and lots of leftover chunks for other stuff.
> I am just dreaming though. I would probably be afraid to cut it. It is just one of the best blue tusks I have seen.



This way so many more people would get to enjoy it.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

It is a stunning piece of DEEP blue ivory. and it looks pretty solid! The deep blue pieces like this are often fractured badly and partially rotted away or are fractured and in pieces or shards.. This one looks fairly solid and to be a very nice and rich blue color..


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 1, 2012)

Might seem like a dumb question, but where do you acquire things like this? From a museum, or do people have contacts in Africa for stuff like this? Just curious


----------



## Rottman (Feb 1, 2012)

Mammoth tusks are usually found in Alaska or Siberia.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> It is a stunning piece of DEEP blue ivory. and it looks pretty solid! The deep blue pieces like this are often fractured badly and partially rotted away or are fractured and in pieces or shards.. This one looks fairly solid and to be a very nice and rich blue color..



Randy, when are you going to announce that you've acquired this piece?

You're burning daylight here!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 1, 2012)

Alot are being dug up in northern Canada as well. Contrary to some thoughts, they are not fossils, that is, not mineral. They have been essentally deep frozen, covered in mud, dirt, ice, snow etc., buried in the permafrost. The various colors, are from crap that has slowly been absorbed over tens of thousands of years. When working the stuff, it smells like your at the dentist, the teeth especially! Can be quite a stench!


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Got a little mixed up there, let's pretend I didn't mention Africa eh?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 1, 2012)

Can some please buy this thing and make some handles, it would be awesome.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

I would love to. But I dont know who to contact or if its really for sale. I couldn't afford the whole tusk at the moment.. (I just picked up 3 smaller pieces of ivory last week) So my pockets are a bit lighter then they were, yet if it is for sale, and there is anyone interested in a group buy.. or even if they want it, and need someone to process it into scales and blocks.. I may be down for something like that!!!


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 1, 2012)

*wonders how that would look on a Suji with 1 million layers?*


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

expensive!!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH Knives said:


> expensive!!



I'm no mathematician, but if you could get a coupe dozen blocks form it the price per block isn't 'out of this world' (see what I did there?).


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2012)

he he he!!


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys have me thinking, albeit nervously.
I might have to talk to my boss and the guy with the tusk a little more seriously.
Just like with a piece of wood, there can be surprises you never expected when you start cutting.
The guy with the tusk did not want to sell a portion and was unsure about selling it at all.
I just pushed him a bit and got a definite maybe at $3500.

The high grade dark blue scales usually sell for $250 at the low/mid end up to ?????


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2012)

Takes money to make money.

24 x $250 = $6,000

Pull the trigger!

Edit: If you cut it open and are unhappy, forget I said this.


----------

